# Lower Blue flows over next several days



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up that they're bumping up flows on the Lower Blue to 1450 cfs for roughly the next five days, then they'll be dropping them back down to 850.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

You sure it's the Lower Blue? The Upper Blue (coming out of Dillon Res) seems to be on the rise for the last hour or two, but the Lower Blue (coming out of Green Mtn Res) is holding steady.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, I mean, I'm pretty sure the Lower Blue comes out of Green Mountain Res.....


Green Mountain Reservoir will increase releases to the Blue River. Green Mountain Reservoir is increasing releases to augment peak flows within the Colorado River as part of the Colorado River Endangered Fish Recovery Program, Coordinated Reservoir Operations (CROS). Green Mountain Reservoir will increase flows to power plant capacity of approximately 1450 cfs in approximately 100 cfs steps. Green Mountain releases are expected to maintain capacity releases for approximately 5 days before returning to approximately 850 cfs. All releases will be through the power plant. Please see attached water order for additional details.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Cool - sometimes people call the part coming out of Dillon the lower, and the part coming from breck INTO Dillon the upper, so just wanted to clarify. Thanks for the heads up!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Btw - I miss Kara and her Blue updates!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

basinrafter said:


> Btw - I miss Kara and her Blue updates!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Agreed, but it's nice to have Soggy at least filling in. Thanks for the info!


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

And the lower blue is on the way up now. Yes, thank you soggy for keeping us in the loop!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

No worries! I missed Kara's updates too, so I called around until I found someone willing to put me on the mailing list for the water orders. 

Hope everyone's enjoying the high flows around the state!


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

On 6/10 they're dropping flows back down to 850cfs.


----------



## troutbum001 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Soggy,

Any update on what the lower blue might look like over the next few days?

Thanks.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Email yesterday:

Green Mountain Reservoir is increasing releases to the Blue River. Dillon Reservoir has increased releases and is anticipated to reach the spillway on Thursday or Friday. Green Mountain Reservoir is increasing releases to slow the fill rate and follow the fill plan. Green Mountain Reservoir will increase flows to approximately 1050 cfs in approximately 100 cfs steps. All releases will be through the power plant.
See attached water order for additional details.

Water order just says continue 1050 cfs until further notice.


----------



## troutbum001 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Soggy. 

Anyone ever float this section at 1050? Any issues getting under the bridges with a full frame/lean bars?


----------



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

We floated last Saturday at ~850cfs in a 13' raft with captain's chair and lean bars. Sitting in the captain's chair I didn't have to duck under any bridges, but the standing fishermen did. I think you will probably be fine, but can't say for sure.


----------



## troutbum001 (Jan 28, 2016)

Anyone have any updates on the lower blue this weekend? Looks like flows out of Dillon have decreased. Any chance they might drop them back down towards 800?


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

troutbum001, we're looking at doing it Monday if you can push to that day. I have it off and my buddy works in k-12 so he's off until the start of August. We could shuttle. Message me if you can make it work...


----------



## troutbum001 (Jan 28, 2016)

Wish I could. Was hoping to get out and do it Saturday. Have you ran it at these flows before? I've only done it in the 800-850 range. How is the float at 1000 plus?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## troutbum001 (Jan 28, 2016)

I guess my main question would be can I fit under the bridges with a full fishing frame (lean bars, etc.)? Thanks


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

I would think you can. But to be certain, you could take your front lean bar off, and your rowers seat, too. Pull over beforehand and do it. Or deflate the tubes considerably, then quickly pump them back up after the bridges. 

I've done it in a buddy's boat at 1500 and we squeaked under but he doesn't have an elevated DRE style frame. We have an elevated DRE fishing frame on our boat, and I think we ought to be okay at 1050. 

Report back after Saturday and let me know how it goes!


----------



## Palirider13 (May 27, 2006)

Looks like it's dropping fast this week. We were hoping to hit it up next week. Any chance thst flows might increase? 
Thanks!


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

^ No. 😊

Sent from my SM-G920T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Palirider13 (May 27, 2006)

dafewillis said:


> ^ No. 😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Good call.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Ha! Against all odds it's back up to 650. I've known a few folks to run it that low, but I never have. If you go, let us know how it is at a low flow like that.


----------

